# ZMM - ZIMI Limited



## purple (21 June 2007)

Hot on the heels of the wildly successful IPOs of EDE, TEY etc, and in the current buoyant market of green energy, WHL is focused on harnessing wind energy and hydrogen balancing technologies.

Proposed listing date 10 August 07.

I haven't combed through the prospectus with a fine tooth comb yet, but by golly, in this current bull market and the strongly bullish green energy sector, I think there might be another stampede here.


----------



## purple (21 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

"Wind Hydrogen Limited (WHL) is an international renewable energy company focused primarily on wind power generation.

With offices in Australia and the United Kingdom, WHL has established a portfolio of wind farm development assets in Australia, Scotland and Wales, with further expansion anticipated in New Zealand and the USA.

As well as deep expertise in the design, financing and management of wind projects, WHL holds international patent rights over unique hydrogen-based technology that complements the group’s wind farm development activities. "

from the website :
http://www.wind-hydrogen.com/about.html


----------



## purple (21 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

A read through the prospectus and a bit of online surfing has churned up these interesting stuff :


wind energy is the most cost effective among the renewable energy sources

WHL already has a suite of wind farms in the assessment stage, ready to move ahead

WHL's 'hydrogen balancing' provides a reliable, uninterrupted source of power, which negates the old nasties about interrupted supply of power from wind farms. WHL holds the patent for this technology

untapped potential in Aus : wind farms provide only about 1% of energy nationwide

untapped potential in Scotland : Wind power here has the estimated potential of about 23% of the whole EI's total energy capacity, yet largely untapped (mighty windy land, and the Scots were the ones to come up with the kilt)

Wind farm technology is the fastest growing of the renewable energy technologies in Scotland


----------



## Hawkeye (22 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Well that makes for an interesting read...so a couple of points I have.

- WHL does not yet have any operating wind farms, and does not yet generate any revenue from sales of electricity from electricity generating wind farms.

On that point alone - as a development company, it's a 1-2 yr hold before anything substantial happens, but at a 20c a share (min.10,000) IPO - and this industry getting increasing landowner and government support - and some pretty shrewd people behind the scenes (Wren proven great record with Cabcharge)...it's a v.good IPO.

(hawkeye holds cnm, tey & grk in the renewable energy sector)


----------



## purple (24 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Hawkeye,
your portfolio cnm,tey, grk have all done very well *while still in the development/exploring stage*. 

you must be smiling from ear to ear...

WHL's timing for the IPO couldn't have come at a better time. Governments, NGOs, Green groups are all raising a hubbub about Renewables.

minimum 10k shares? uh, ok...good that you pointed that out. i was about to apply for 10million, nah, just joking. oh well, looks like I can't spread 1k on ALL the renewables now.


----------



## purple (24 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Interesting read :

http://www.earthtoys.com/emagazine.php?issue_number=06.08.01&article=windhydrogen



> Is America ready for Wind Hydrogen?
> David Gross, WaveLength Market Analytics LLC
> 
> With turbine prices under $2 per watt and installed capacity growing over 30% last year, the wind energy boom is advancing beyond standard electricity generation. And few applications have gotten as much press as wind hydrogen, which promises a nearly unmatchable combination of low prices and low emissions.
> ...


----------



## MBI (25 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*


Looking at exposure to alternative energy sources.  
Anyone know what are the ASX stocks involved in solar energy which are useful as a start for me to understand the dynamics of this sector?

Thanks ...


----------



## j4mesa (25 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Try checking out DYL.....
As far as I have known they are doing solar energy
it is from an IPO of 20c as well
Hope it helps


----------



## purple (25 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

EVM - EnviroMission Limited develops renewable energy projects in Australia. The Company owns an exclusive license to develop solar thermal power stations in Australia using solar tower technology.

but EVM's sp has not been performing well lately...


----------



## Hawkeye (25 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

ENVIROMISSION LIMITED (EVM)
Development of renewable energy projects and to provide a range of sustainable energy efficient products and services; with large emphasis on Solar.


----------



## purple (25 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Hawkeye, mind if I ask if you are taking a punt on the WHL IPO?

i'm definitely applying for 1 lot what with the good buzz around this sector.


----------



## j4mesa (26 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

editting my post from previous, it is dyesol, DYE.
not DYL as it is uranium stock....
my apology for that mistake


----------



## Hawkeye (26 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Yes...1 lot - I see it being a very strong mover early on; before slowing down based on what most Wind Energy Co's face - delays in Manufacture, delays in land approval, delays in regulatory issues.  However a strong partnership with Scottish Power within the first few years would do wonders - ...I'm in.


----------



## MBI (26 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

Thanks everyone for your nomination of EMV and DYE.
Will check them out to understand the industry.

Happy investing.


----------



## purple (26 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

quick question - can the WHL IPO be applied online through Commsec?

or do we have to go through the hardcopy application process and send a cheque, as per the prospectus says..?

my knowledge on Australian IPOs is limited, other IPOs that I apply in overseas markets are done online.


----------



## Gar (26 June 2007)

*Re: WHL - Wind Hydrogen*

You'll have to get hold of a hardcopy, you can usually apply for the prospectus through your broker though


----------



## sharetalk1 (12 July 2007)

Ive done a little checking up and it does seem that WHL wont have monies coming in for a few years....can we see this company rising purely on the Alternative energy buzz, im a little concerned as most of these alter energies shares seem to be going thru a quite period after a couple of crazy bullish months, is this the calm before another storm......I am keen to get in on this ipo, but is it a long term investment really?  any advice?

Cheers


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

sharetalk, we are all part of the mob that wants to buy on rumour and sell on fact...

who can say that any given IPO will rocket on open? I always remember CUX, which had the best management in uranium juniors, powered up like crazy on open and then fell...that really took me by surprise.

but anyway, i've put in my application and now waiting impatiently for the results, whether I get an allotment or not.


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

news around the world show that this wind power business is gathering speed...

http://www.forbes.com/2007/06/26/al...ity-cx_vr_0626markets13.html?partner=yahootix

Alstom's Spanish Windfall
06.26.07
LONDON - French engineering company Alstom … France’s largest engineering company has buy…Ecotecnia, a Spanish turbine producer. 

*Shares in Alstom (other-otc: AOMFF) ticked up by 2.17 euros ($2.92), or 1.8%, to 120.97 euros ($162.85) in afternoon trading in Paris, after it announced it would buy Ecotecnia* for 350 million euros ($471.1 million) in cash, and would not take on the company's debts. 

“This acquisition, when completed, will consolidate Alstom's position as the company with the broadest and most complete range of products and systems in power generation,” Alstom Chief Executive Patrick Kron said Tuesday. Alstom will not rule out other acquisitions in renewables "or in any other of the activities" in which it already operates, he added. 

Barcelona-based Ecotecnia designs and assembles wind turbines for the Spanish energy market. Ecotecnia has installed a total of 1500 turbines with an estimated generating capacity of 1,433 megawatts, and has also started to produce solar panels.


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

http://www.businessweek.com/investor/content/nov2005/pi20051121_0157_pi001.htm

*GE entered the fray in 2002 by snapping up Enron Wind in a fire sale….Since then the division's revenues have jumped from $500 million to an expected $2 billion-plus for 2005, *gains that have taken U.S. market share from the Danish world leader, Vestas Wind Systems, and other outfits…


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

here's the big one - even good ol' China is jumping on the Wind bandwagon!!

http://www.chinaventurenews.com/50226711/china_high_speed_ipo_wind_power_wins_big.php

*China High Speed (ticker 0658 : HK) traded to 130% increase from its opening IPO price within weeks…*

China High Speed is the largest manufacturer of wind power transmission gears in the country and has about a 90% market share in the industry (GE is a substantial shareholder). 

(I own a small parcel of that China High Speed stock)


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

ok, to round off my post, here's charts of Wind power companies...note Vestas and Gamesa, European wind power companies, largest companies in the world.

Other companies are either producing power direct or producing parts linked to wind power.


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

Here's the chart for Vesta...exceeded my limit of 5 uploads for the previous post.

I'm not sure why Americas wind is trending downwards...some comapny problem I suppose. But with the 2 largest wind companies in the world trending upwards, I feel that's a good vouch for the strength of the industry.

Haven't included Alstom nor GE as they are too diversified and are not pure wind plays.


----------



## purple (27 July 2007)

And to answer your question, hold for long term? 

If allotted, I would definitely hold to year end when Elections will hot up the debate on environmental issues...

I would sell if there's a profit I guess!!  

My bet is that it'll perform well short term, and maybe a bit longer cause the environmental debate isn't going to die down.


----------



## purple (28 July 2007)

and here's a chart of 0658:HK - China High Speed Transmission Equipment, maker of wind turbine parts...exemplifies the fact that the Chinese are now onto renewables as well.


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 July 2007)

Generally speaking, I'm rather wary of anyone claiming to have patented some renewable energy technology or system.

The idea of a wind hydrogen system isn't new and indeed there are others who also hold patents for relevant technology. Also there's the point that most renewable energy stuff isn't that complex technically so there's generally a way around any patent issues. There are exceptions of course.


----------



## Ageo (30 July 2007)

Hi guys, i told my broker to put aside 10,000 shares for me with this 1. With all the hype on green power it should attract the buyers and a nice open. I always close my position once it opens on the float day for IPO's, if you look on the stats of IPOs over the years you will notice more open higher than lower. www.investsmart.com.au for all your IPO info

The last few that have floated have been some real nice ones (IPO's under 50c). Let see if the trend can continue


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

Well I must admit that I'm buying on the hype too. 

And the fact that wind energy is relatively young in Australia, and has plenty of potential to develop as groups everywhere are crying out for governments to turn green.


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

One more chart guys...while we sit out this "correction"...
This one is our local wind power stock BBW....home grown power!


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

ok...i've posted about 7 charts on wind power companies the world over...

anyone who hasn't memorized their doji's and candlesticks can still see that wind power stocks increase in value and are profitable.

(i've only memorized one japanese word, and that's Marubozu, after seeing china High Speed!!)

I'm waiting for news on my application. if I don't get any WHN, then I'll turn sour grapes and start to downramp this stock... nah, just joking.


----------



## Ageo (30 July 2007)

purple said:


> ok...i've posted about 7 charts on wind power companies the world over...
> 
> anyone who hasn't memorized their doji's and candlesticks can still see that wind power stocks increase in value and are profitable.
> 
> ...




Purple the best way to get into IPO's is through a recognised broker that gets a fair amount of allotments. I use Macquarie and they usually get most of them and a fair amount of share allotment. All i need to do is tell my broker i want X amount of shares and have the money in my account. Thats it


----------



## purple (30 July 2007)

Ageo,

if you don't mind...what are the fees that Macquarie charge? 

I only use online brokerage at the moment...Commsec and Etrade.


----------



## Ageo (31 July 2007)

purple said:


> Ageo,
> 
> if you don't mind...what are the fees that Macquarie charge?
> 
> I only use online brokerage at the moment...Commsec and Etrade.





Purple as you would know there is no charge on buying shares in floats. But when you sell its $100 or 1% (whichever is greater). I know it sounds a bit but im paying for gaining access to good IPO's down the track.


----------



## purple (2 August 2007)

Thanks Ageo...tha'ts about 2x the price of Commsec but worth it if you can get hold of the IPOs. 

what's a couple of tens if you rake in a couple of thousands.

will check up macquarie in a while...getting IPOS are good cos it is picking the bottom!


----------



## Ageo (2 August 2007)

purple said:


> Thanks Ageo...tha'ts about 2x the price of Commsec but worth it if you can get hold of the IPOs.
> 
> what's a couple of tens if you rake in a couple of thousands.
> 
> will check up macquarie in a while...getting IPOS are good cos it is picking the bottom!





Purple thats right, paying for access and other goodies makes it worth it.

And as for IPO's are picking the bottom well that can ring true but think of it like this......

On the market if a company has an influx of buying what normally happens with the price? It usually tends to go up

Now with an IPO, they raise an X amount of funds so by the time they hit the market unless they have poor management or there funds are going to poor things like paying off debt. Then there is usually a good chance of it opening above its list price. (Backdated this to yr 2000).

Many other factors come into it, but just stick with the important factors (that seem to you).


----------



## purple (3 August 2007)

yeah, agree with you there Ageo. 

the Australian IPO market seems a bit more rational towards their fundamentals. 

fundamentals of the China IPO market that I trade in seems to be a bit lost...companies that I haven't put much hope on have performed fantastically while the ones I do research on and back with bigger aplications just flail around limply.

anyawy, back to the issue at hand, yes, I'd agree that the 'nasty' bit of raising money is already behind them and the open day is looked at with optimism.

well, here's hoping that this little wind energy IPO will find a gusty ol' gale of support on 10th Aug when it opens.


----------



## purple (10 August 2007)

Listing held back. date of listing 'to be advised'.

Good move. a listing now in this kind of weather would be paramount to suicide.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2007)

purple said:


> Listing held back. date of listing 'to be advised'.
> 
> Good move. a listing now in this kind of weather would be paramount to suicide.




hehe thats what my broker told me as the market is choppy. But have a look at CUR (hit 400% on the 1st day, yesterday). You never know what will happen in the end (only have 1s that are in your favour).

Although i was still happy it held off, no news on when it will list thow


----------



## purple (11 August 2007)

Ageo said:


> hehe thats what my broker told me as the market is choppy. But have a look at CUR (hit 400% on the 1st day, yesterday). You never know what will happen in the end (only have 1s that are in your favour).
> 
> Although i was still happy it held off, no news on when it will list thow




i had a look at CUR, and yes, it was amazing given the current market. which makes me think, it's either investors are still strongly bullish while the market is down or IPOs are really cheap buys.


----------



## Ageo (11 August 2007)

purple said:


> i had a look at CUR, and yes, it was amazing given the current market. which makes me think, it's either investors are still strongly bullish while the market is down or IPOs are really cheap buys.




I think it depends on the fundamentals of the company and the people that invest in it.

IPO's can be great, but sometimes horrible and thats why i always split my bank accross different companies.


----------



## purple (11 August 2007)

Ageo said:


> I think it depends on the fundamentals of the company and the people that invest in it.
> 
> IPO's can be great, but sometimes horrible and thats why i always split my bank accross different companies.




cooor..you own a bank? which one? ANZ? 

lol

i'm spreading meself thin too, over IPOs, shares, overseas markets and the ol' property. it's like a swipe of peanut butter can be spread only that much over the wholemeal.


----------



## Ageo (15 August 2007)

just to update purple i hear WHN is going to list on the 21st of August.

I will let you know when there is confirmation thow


----------



## purple (15 August 2007)

Great news Ageo. the ASX site still puts it on 10th August as listing date.

will be interesting to see what happens to it when it lists. that's only a week away from now...hope we've hit bottom by then and start moving up. it's been a depressing 2 weeks to see prices keep falling.


----------



## purple (15 August 2007)

the current IPO listings have been hurt badly...like babies slashed as soon as they poke their head out of the mother...painful indeed.

current listings AXE,HFC,DSN all mineral explorers all down between 2 - 12%.

meanwhile CUR still riding strong. still up.

waiting with bated breath for the 21st then..


----------



## Ageo (15 August 2007)

purple said:


> the current IPO listings have been hurt badly...like babies slashed as soon as they poke their head out of the mother...painful indeed.
> 
> current listings AXE,HFC,DSN all mineral explorers all down between 2 - 12%.
> 
> ...




yep i hear you, thats why i think WHN held off the float. Although i cant see the market doing a turn around anytime soon, but hopefully the Tuesday will be a steady day on the market.


----------



## insider (15 August 2007)

Hey guys I was just about to create a new thread for this Company so i thought i'd just check just in case... I can see the hype is really encouraging particularly for anybody who appreciates the ethical and environmental side of investing... It looks as though this is a winner but the current storm flying over head may hinder it's take off temporarily... I might wait until the XAO begins to climb again but if I were to get in before it floated how can I?... 

Also what other renewable energy stocks are there?


----------



## insider (16 August 2007)

Sorry purple I noticed you keep saying WHL but it's WHN.... WHL is Wilhart limited............ cheers


----------



## Ageo (16 August 2007)

insider said:


> Hey guys I was just about to create a new thread for this Company so i thought i'd just check just in case... I can see the hype is really encouraging particularly for anybody who appreciates the ethical and environmental side of investing... It looks as though this is a winner but the current storm flying over head may hinder it's take off temporarily... I might wait until the XAO begins to climb again but if I were to get in before it floated how can I?...
> 
> Also what other renewable energy stocks are there?




insider this stock has closed its allotment and is ready to float (you can only buy when it floats). Maybe if it opens lower you can get in if you want to hold for a bit.

Not sure what other renewable energy IPO's are out there but they seem to be interesting stocks as the hype for green energy is everywhere now. With mining IPO's i find unless they are making money from production already there they are usually a worry, most mining IPO's explore heaps (no production) so alot of people feel sometimes they dont want to fund someone else just having a look but instead actually producing. 

The key area i find in reading the prospectus is the break down on what there going to spend the money on and also what the company is doing at this moment.


----------



## insider (17 August 2007)

There was an article in the paper yesterday about AGL cancelling plans to create wind farms in near Dollar, a town close to Gippsland but about 60% per cent of residents opposed these wind farms because it was an eye sore, it was goig to create too much noise, it was going to hurt bird life etc.... They are 120 meters high but not too many people are going to like these things too much... I have to say though... after watching "who Killed the electric car" I have to think sceptically... 

I guess it's how you ask questions... for example If I said would you like 120 meter tall, bird killing, noisy structures in your back yard to cut co2 emmissions? you'd say no... But If I said would you like to stop global warming, improve air quality for you and your kids and save our planet and precious rear and endangered species around the world? then you'd say yes... I bet AGL or perhaps more so the government seeing as the process actually topped at them, for their own reasons asked the wrong question... probably to help the coal industry or something... just My opinion anyway


----------



## Happy (17 August 2007)

Probably better to install them in desert areas.

This way we can kill two birds with one wind turbine.


----------



## insider (17 August 2007)

Unfortunately they need to be on the coast because the wind comes from the sea's direction... They can easily farm around these things... they're just whingers


----------



## Ageo (17 August 2007)

insider said:


> Unfortunately they need to be on the coast because the wind comes from the sea's direction... They can easily farm around these things... they're just whingers




not necesserily a town near Cowra Western NSW (4 hours from Sydney) is powered completely by wind turbines. 

Anywayz lets see how it goes, WHN is actually looking at building the wind farms in scotland (they have secured lard peices of land).


----------



## purple (17 August 2007)

insider said:


> Sorry purple I noticed you keep saying WHL but it's WHN.... WHL is Wilhart limited............ cheers




Yes, that was a mistake early on as they print it as WHL in the prospectus. anyway, it's full on WHN now.

I'd still rather they hold off the IPO till later though.


----------



## purple (17 August 2007)

insider said:


> Hey guys I was just about to create a new thread for this Company so i thought i'd just check just in case... I can see the hype is really encouraging particularly for anybody who appreciates the ethical and environmental side of investing... It looks as though this is a winner but the current storm flying over head may hinder it's take off temporarily... I might wait until the XAO begins to climb again but if I were to get in before it floated how can I?...
> 
> Also what other renewable energy stocks are there?




Sigh. Agree. this current storm in the market is depressing everyone and every stock.

KUTh Energy (KEN) - geothermal explorer was due to list but they pulled it off.


----------



## purple (17 August 2007)

purple said:


> KUTh Energy (KEN) - geothermal explorer was due to list but they pulled it off.




Correction : KEN is due to list on ASX on 17 Sept. I've started a thread on this one some weeks back.


----------



## Smurf1976 (17 August 2007)

insider said:


> I guess it's how you ask questions... for example If I said would you like 120 meter tall, bird killing, noisy structures in your back yard to cut co2 emmissions? you'd say no... But If I said would you like to stop global warming, improve air quality for you and your kids and save our planet and precious rear and endangered species around the world? then you'd say yes... I bet AGL or perhaps more so the government seeing as the process actually topped at them, for their own reasons asked the wrong question... probably to help the coal industry or something... just My opinion anyway



More likely it's to help the gas industry. That's who usually wins when some other power source is opposed by environmentalists.


----------



## purple (18 August 2007)

anyone read about the mine disaster in China and the imminent deaths of 180 trapped miners?

http://www.smh.com.au/news/world/race-to-save-chinese-miners/2007/08/18/1186857821088.html

ghastly and saddening...the loss of lives. Beaconsfield is still fresh in our minds.

but if I could take the situation from a purely trading perspective, here is an interesting paragraph from that article :

"China is now keenly exploring clean and renewable energy resources such as wind power, bio-fuels and gas to reduce reliance on coal, although experts say wholesale conversion is unlikely for financial reasons and because of lack of technology."

check out the recent IPO last month, of a wind turbine producer in China (back on post #25 ) : https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showpost.php?p=184742&postcount=25

watching all these world events, i can only speculate that green energy would be very high up on China's agenda. 

true, we cannot export green energy like our metals. the only way stocks like WHN or other renewables could benefit is to export the technology.

but still, the sector benefits from all this hype.


----------



## Ageo (10 September 2007)

Update:

Finally this IPO is listing today at 11am (sydney time).

Not too sure if its a good day thow as the dow got smashed on friday night.


----------



## Ageo (10 September 2007)

Update:

Opened @ 15c 

Now @ 13c

Crappy day to open but hopefully in the next couple of days it turns around.


----------



## purple (22 September 2007)

Ageo said:


> Crappy day to open but hopefully in the next couple of days it turns around.





you said it all.

what deflated timing...market's all but gone weak, jelly at the knees. nuthin' to do but wait now...


----------



## purple (9 October 2007)

slowly starting to turn around. news of the new wind farm in west NSW has helped. 

http://www.smh.com.au/news/environm...mad-max-country/2007/10/07/1191695739476.html

volume of 600k+ today is not a great deal but at least it's back to the opening price, where 2.5million sold it down on that day.

a look across the renewable energy stocks shows an average of 10-50% off their year highs. seems like traders are still slow to get back on them.

the wind energy sector seems to be a bit quicker to regain their standing; here's a quick breakdown :

Gamesa 3% off year high
Vesta 0.18% off year high
China Transmission 3.6% off year high.

her'es hoping that WHN starts moving up like the other wind stocks.


----------



## LeeTV (24 July 2009)

Been watching this one intently for quite sometime. sp has increased around 200% since February 09. Currently on around 2 to 1 buy/sell ratio respectively. With a small market cap of $10 million and soon to be cash flow positive due to their recent oil interests in Kentucky plus the JV in Scotland wind farms starting to take shape this company is looking the goods. One to watch as it could easily double in sp in the coming weeks, imo.

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
Dated: WHN *24 JULY 2009*
WHL ENERGY UPDATE ON WIND FARM OPERATIONS
WHL Energy has received several offers for the future development of its three wind farm
projects in Scotland.
Offers have been received from major European wind farm operators to form a joint venture
agreement to develop its various wind farm assets.
The names of these operators and details of the potential agreements are at this stage confidential
but currently due diligence on the projects is being carried out by them and will be completed
within the next 7 weeks.
WHL Energy is extremely excited to have such interest from major European operators and is
confident any agreement reached for such developments will have significant benefits for WHL
shareholders.
Peter Bartter


----------



## LeeTV (12 August 2009)

Dated: WHN 11 AUGUST 2009
ANNOUNCEMENT – RESIGNATION OF DECLAN PRITCHARD

The Company has received the resignation of Declan Pritchard as a Director with effect from 9 August 2009.
The Board now comprises:
Peter Bartter – Chairman
David Kahn – Director
Warwick Davies – Director
Yours Faithfully,
Ian Mitchell
Company Secretary
WHL Energy Limited

Share priced jumped 16% on the news today with good volume.


----------



## LeeTV (13 August 2009)

*Dated: WHN 12 AUGUST 2009
REQUEST FOR TRADING HALT*
The Company requests that its shares be placed in trading halt.
Pursuant to Listing Rule 17.1 the Company advises:

1. Reasons for request: The Company is in the course of finalising contractual documentation for the purchase of a significant asset and the financing of such purchase.

2. Duration of trading halt: Until close of business on 14 August 2009.

3. Event expect to end trading halt: Announcement of the acquisition of a significant asset and method of financing such acquisition.

4. The Company is not aware of any reason why the requested trading halt should not be granted.

Yours Faithfully,
Ian Mitchell
Company Secretary
WHL Energy Limited


----------



## LeeTV (19 August 2009)

Expect a decent move north in the sp today on this announcement. They intend to do a rights issue very soon to help fund this venture and others. The rights issue is a pro-rata non-renounceable entitlement issue of one new share for every three shares held at the Record Date. The issue price for each new share is *4 cents*(last traded at 6c).

_ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
Dated: WHN 19 AUGUST 2009_
*ANNOUNCEMENT – SIGNIFICANT FIELD OPPORTUNITY IN
SOUTHERN KENTUCKY/TENNESSEE - 40 K+ ACRES COMPRISED OF
IN EXCESS OF 300 HIGH QUALITY WELLBORES.*

The Directors of WHL Energy Ltd. are pleased to provide an update regarding its Kentucky joint venture
with KOS Energy (Kentucky) LLC (KOS) and Deniz Energy LLC where each party holds an equal
33.3% working interest in the venture.
WHL and its partners have executed an agreement with Ky-Tenn Oil (KTO) to enter into a significant
field re-entry opportunity in Southern KY/Tennessee to complete in excess of 300 wells using KOS’s
proprietary Short Radius Stimulation (SRS) jet drilling technology.
KTO is a mid-size operator in Southern KY/TN with 300+ established wells. The focus of their drilling
has been to develop the shallow and prolific limestone reefs abundant in the area known as the Fort Payne
and Big Lime. KTO believes that the SRS technology may be a technology that can stimulate and unlock
the respective formations
The parties will be undertaking a 5 well preliminary program in order to confirm economic production
rates, followed by a rapid deployment of the SRS technology. WHL Energy has access to the patented
SRS hydra-jet drilling technology via its partner, whereby coiled tubing is able to complete up to 3000
feet of laterals into various limestones, thereby providing a low cost stimulation. Previous applications of
this technology in many different reserves including similar limestone reef structures in the area have
resulted in a several fold increase in production.

Peter Bartter, the Chairman of WHL states, “This most recent acquisition has provided the company and
its shareholders a significant land asset base in the onshore US oil and gas market. Couple this recent
acquisition with our joint ventures with KOS Energy, Jetside Energy and our current portfolio of oil and
gas assets I see a bright future for our company. All of our acquisitions in this space require minimal
capital upfront and provide excellent short term cash flow to our company and hence providing us the
ability to increase shareholder value and give us the means to pursue further acquisitions in this field,
while also concentration on our potential wind transactions in the near future”.
Yours Faithfully,
Peter Bartter
Chairman
WHL Energy Limited


----------



## LeeTV (15 September 2009)

ASX/MEDIA RELEASE
Dated: WHN 15 September 09
Kansas Shallow Oil & Gas Discovery – Proven &
Dependable Production.

-Significant shallow oil resources delineated with short term oil production potential
-Reserves report confirms 110 bcf natural gas recoverable
-In excess of 5000 acres of good quality oil reservoirs that have produced over 1.5mmbbl
historically
-Continuous re-completion and land acquisition activity for the balance of 2009

An operational update regarding the Company’s South East Kansas oil and gas projects follows:
Local Shallow Oil Resources –
Concurrent to completing its geological and reservoir due diligence on the “Home Run” Kansas CBM
project, WHL Energy has further delineated significant oil reservoirs that have been over-looked and
prematurely shut-in by previous operators.
The project areas are located on the Missouri side of the prolific Cherokee basin, known for shallow oil
saturated sandstones. For optimum recovery the projects require waterflooding in order to drive the
hydrocarbons from the reservoir into the production well bore. The water is introduced by a number of
injector wells drilled within the project area on a “five spot pattern” with four production wells for each
injector well. The eastern side of the Cherokee Basin is estimated to contain between 1.8 and 8 billion
barrels of oil in place based on published reports from the United States Geological Survey (“USGS”) and
Missouri Department of Natural Resources survey estimates.
Following analysis of the historical data, WHL Energy now have an increased understanding of the
characteristics of the project acreage which has demonstrated that there are several oil reservoirs present
with much of the previous infrastructure intact. It is expected that WHL will initiate commercial pilots in
the area.
About the Union Town and Girard Project-
The Uniontown and Girard project covers mineral leases over approximately 45,000 gross acres in
Bourbon and Cherokee County, Kansas within the mature Cherokee Basin. The current target for
development is the shallow gas (75-300 m) potential of the area, although the leases are also held for
potential development of coal-bed methane and conventional oil and gas reserves. A preliminary reserve estimate for the project has been prepared by Questa Engineering Corporation of Golden, Colorado and is
available on the Jayhawk Energy website www.jayhawkenergy.com.
There are in excess of 70 wells available for recompletion. With the current low gas price, only 5 wells
are currently producing with stabilized production of in excess of 108 mcf/day. WHL Energy Ltd. has
successfully piloted 5 wells with proprietary technologies including the Short Radius Stimulation (SRS)
and propellant gun technologies with several wells in order to demonstrate via low cost completion
techniques (sub $10 K USD per well), the wells can be rapidly brought on line economically.

WHL CEO Dr David Kahn states “_we are extremely pleased by this outcome, this discovery provides a
significant reserve base to WHL Energy that was not expected during our initial due diligence phase in
Kansas. This has provided the company the ability to take advantage of both rising oil and gas prices,
whilst still staying within our stated goals of acquiring low cost, near term production opportunities in the
US oil and gas market_”

About WHL Energy Ltd:
WHL Energy Limited is an energy company engaged in the acquisition and development of properties for
production of crude oil and natural gas in the continental USA. The Company focuses on properties that
will be able to build value for shareholders and produce solid revenues and profitability. The company
has recently focused on Cherokee Basin, Kansas, and Appalachian Basin, Kentucky/Tennessee.

Yours Faithfully,
Ian Mitchell
Company Secretary
WHL Energy Limited


Existing shares 179m(236m after rights issue)
Shares traded today 2hrs after open 87m sp currently up 101% @ 11.5c


----------



## LeeTV (15 September 2009)

*WHL Energy shares surge after US news*
_September 15, 2009 - 6:39PM_
http://news.smh.com.au/breaking-new...shares-surge-after-us-news-20090915-fpis.html

Shares in WHL Energy surged after the company reported significant oil resources at its Kansas CBM project in the United States.

The energy company, which is engaged in the development of properties in the United States for oil and natural gas production, said the operation had 110 billion cubic feet of recoverable natural gas.

There was also in excess of 5000 acres of good quality oil reservoirs that have produced over 1.5 million barrels historically, the company said.

Shares in the company jumped 4.1 cents, or 71.93 per cent, to close at 9.8 cents.

"WHL Energy has further delineated significant oil reservoirs that have been overlooked and prematurely shut-in by previous operators," the company said.

WHL chief Dr David Kahn said he was "extremely pleased" by the outcome of the discoveries.

"This discovery provides a significant reserve base to WHL Energy that was not expected during our initial due diligence phase in Kansas," Mr Kahn said.

"This has provided the company the ability to take advantage of both rising oil and gas prices, whilst still staying within our stated goals of acquiring low-cost, near-term production opportunities in the US oil and gas market."


----------



## LeeTV (2 December 2009)

If this is even remotely correct expect the sp to jump put of the gates tomorrow in a big way. Good luck to holders.


*WHL Energy sells wind farm for $30m*
_Michael Bennet From: The Australian
December 01, 2009 4:09PM_
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...ind-farm-for-30m/story-e6frg9no-1225805843096

WHL Energy is expected to announce the sale of one of its wind farms for $30 million when it comes out of trading halt tomorrow. 
The Sydney-based company has not traded since November 17, when it said it was due to announce the “imminent” finalisation of the sale of one of its wind farms.

WHL was suspended from trade two days later when the trading halt was supposed to have ended.

Sources close to the deal today said WHL had sold the asset for $30m but would not receive full payment for another 12 months, with a small upfront payment now.

WHL holds development rights over a portfolio of wind farm projects in the UK, with its Ladymoor Renewable project in Scotland the largest.

It is not known which asset is being sold and who the buyer is.

WHL also plans to develop two hydrogen projects in the UK - the Hunterston Hydrogen project and another at Teesside in north-east England, in joint ventures with UK groups.


----------



## LeeTV (2 December 2009)

Meant to add concidering that the market cap of WHN is currently only $22m a $30m deal on one of it's wind farms projects is a fantastic result. They can drill plenty of wells in Kansas with that kind of money(albiet they wont see the bulk of the cash for 12 months and the news story may not be entirely accurate but here's hoping and we'll find out tomorrow morning)


----------



## LeeTV (3 December 2009)

*WHL Energy to announce UK wind farm sale*
_Michael Bennet From: The Australian December 03, 2009 4:00PM_
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/bus...k-wind-farm-sale/story-e6frg9no-1225806668705

WHL Energy is expected to come out of a trading halt tomorrow, one week overdue, and announce the sale of one of its wind farms for 14 million British pounds. The company was due to come back online on November 26, after a one-week suspension.

City Beat’s sources tipped a return to market yesterday, but they have been forced to revise this to tomorrow and are so confident this time around they are even tipping a strong return.

We hear the expected price is now £14m ($25.2m), not $30m as previously reported.

WHL chairman Peter Bartter would not be drawn on price or buyer (he did say it was a “big company”), but did not leave much to the imagination on when it would emerge from suspension.

“We are in the final stages of negotiations. We hope to complete the transaction this week,” he said.

“It’s pending, so they’ve got all sorts of warranties and provisions and they’ve just gone over and over it and that’s what’s taken the time.”

With only one day of the working week left, it’s safe to say our sources might be on the money this time around.

“Tomorrow’s Friday, if it doesn’t come out tomorrow, it’s going to be Monday for sure, but we’re pushing to get income paper tonight in London,” Mr Bartter said.

We did learn for sure, however, that the wind farm being sold is part of WHL’s Ladymoor project in Scotland.

WHL holds a portfolio of nine wind farms in the UK.


----------



## Dr Zaius (4 December 2009)

thanks for the article(s) LeeTV, i never would have noticed them.  great result, especially as it looks like they are selling one of the nine windfarms for about their market cap- imagine if they offloaded the other eight...

it means i hope no more cap raisings. plenty more wells to bring back online in kentucky, tennessee and kansas.


----------



## LeeTV (5 December 2009)

Dr Zaius said:


> thanks for the article(s) LeeTV, i never would have noticed them.  great result, especially as it looks like they are selling one of the nine windfarms for about their market cap- imagine if they offloaded the other eight...
> 
> it means i hope no more cap raisings. plenty more wells to bring back online in kentucky, tennessee and kansas.



No problem Dr Zaius, glad to bring it to your attention. I have been holding this for quite sometime so am one happy camper 

This sale is going to be a massive boost for the company in the funding dept. not to mention all the media attention it has been getting over the past few weeks. Apart from the pending announcement on this current wind sale, due early next week, there should be quite a few updates on the oil/gas in the pipeline.  Here is another update from The Australian. Good luck to holders!


*WHL Energy ready to sail out of suspension*
_Andrew Main, City Beat From: The Australian December 04, 2009 12:00AM_
http://www.theaustralian.com.au/whl...ut-of-suspension/story-e6frg8zx-1225806758883

WHL Energy is the opposite of Dame Nellie Melba: it has had plenty of false starts in its bid to come out of trading suspension. But our broking connections in Perth assure us the wind farm group will be back shortly, possibly today, with the announcement of the sale of one of its wind farms for pound stg. 14 million ($25m). 
The company had been due to resume trading on November 26 after a one-week suspension.

Things have also moved in the price department. The expected outcome of the transaction has dropped from the originally reported $30m.

WHL chairman Peter Bartter wouldn't be drawn on price or buyer (he did say it was a "big company" , and was only marginally more certain about timing. He said: "We are in the final stages of negotiations. We hope to complete the transaction this week. It's pending, so they've got all sorts of warranties and provisions and they've just gone over and over it, and that's what has taken the time."

The wind farm being sold is part of WHL's Ladymoor project in Scotland, which has a hydrogen facility as well. WHL owns eight other wind farms in Britain.


----------



## Agentm (9 February 2011)

anyone else on this one?

i have been buying of late.. 

this from another forum.. sorta says it all

Market has finally started to take notice of WHN and for good reason many boxes ticked and some circled,highlighted and made as fridge magnets!!

*successfull CR's in very short time
(great funding support)

*Seismic going well and on schedule

*Huge Billion Barrel Asset 35 blocks!

*multiple upcomming Reports tipped to value SP well over
current market value

*Large investors taking entry at market prices
(they think current price is cheap)

*$25mill bonus for SP to go 10c for 10days BIG INCENTIVE
in reality will need to trade safely over 10c


*New management keen to get results and a real
focus on Huge Seychelles Asset

*potential JV partners already showing interest

*recently pushed through the SP resistance on volume
(more people want in than out)

*graph is looking very bullish(breakout)?

*Wind money $15mill+ (still in the works)

*good positive news flow bout to start
(market likes news)


http://www.nation.sc/index.php?art=21885


I like the following quote "In conclusion, Petro Quest and its parent company WHL Energy can only hope that our hard-fought efforts will ultimately result in discoveries of massive quantities of oil that will benefit the government of Seychelles, all their gracious citizens and the companies involved. May God allow it to be so."



All the ducks getting lined up.

a) Reports, etc creating the foundation
b) Seismic will put some structure in
c) Farm ins will then be when the real excitement begins. Remember this is 35 exploration blocks, not 1, not 2, but 35! 1st Farm in will probably be on ONE block, that leave 34 over. Great opportunity to slice and dice to increase value in the future.


----------



## Assasin (11 February 2011)

Yeah, I jumped in.
Liked what i read, and needed to be quick with reports coming out next week.
Massive potential, but the signing of a JV would be the thing for me.
Good luck.


----------



## jbocker (27 February 2011)

Tried to read their reports from their site but not having luck (hope they are not as dodgy as my ability to open them). When is their drilling Seychelles commitment? Big worry for me if they get to drill, how will they get approval to develop any discoveries. Thanks to BP (and some others), I cannot see it an easy process to develop in this location. Gas discovery may be more acceptable but needs land to process LNG (albeit technology is developing to process offshore).

Do they explain their proprietary technology in Wind Hydrogen?

Is anything making money for them?

Thanks in antcipation.


----------



## Agentm (4 March 2011)

been running a little, and hartleys did do a report on them rating it at .19

currently at .038  

WHL Energy Ltd Seychelles Exploration Blocks Executive Summary Independent Experts Report

February 2011

Isis Petroleum Consultants Pty Ltd
Perth, Western Australia

WHL

.Executive Summary

WHL Seychelles blocks are in a frontier setting and contain a variety of prospective plays including:

Triassic to Early Jurassic Karroo Group equivalent non-marine sands

Late Jurassic to Early Cretaceous sands and oolitic limestone

Middle Cretaceous to Paleocene shelf and turbidite sands

Early Tertiary carbonate plays (reefal build ups and oolitic shoals)

Isis concludes there is good evidence of a working petroleum systems in the area of the WHL blocks. The evidence includes surface seeps, tar occurrences observed on Seychelles islands and well data. In addition, analogue studies from offset basin data show potential for the presence of good quality, mature source rocks and prospective reservoirs

Isis has validated the presence of some of the key existing leads using the seismic data provided by WHL together with other publicly available data

The larger structures identified in the blocks have the potential to contain multi Tcf / multi 100 MMbbl range hydrocarbon accumulations

Isis has delineated new leads which warrant further evaluation. A number of previously existing leads have however been downgraded from the review of the available data

The critical risks in the WHL blocks are:

Trap definition due to overall sparse seismic line spacing and (in places) poor seismic data quality, especially for the deeper Karroo play

Sealdue to an overlying porous Tertiary carbonate section and to the reliance of some traps on fault seal or a stratigraphic pinchout geometry

Charge timing from the Karroo source rocks which may predate in some cases the trap formation for some of the leads

Maastrichtian to Paleocene volcanics in the area (basalts & tuffs) complicate the evaluation due to their dampening of the underlying seismic data quality and also because the volcanics tend to have a bright seismic response which can be mistaken for a prospective hydrocarbon bearing reservoir





The new Fugro seismic will provide valuable data over the identified leads

Additional 2D or 3D seismic data may be required to mature high-graded leads into a drillable status

Isis will undertake a volumetric and risk assessment of the leads identified in this stage of the project. The volumetric evaluation will be part of Phase 2 of the project






imho a good report

A multitude of geological data suggests that the petroleum system is in place. Rich, voluminous source rocks, likely migration paths, good reservoir rocks and huge traps all make the Seychelles offshore basins a tempting target for companies ready to explore a frontier province.


In 1980-81 Amoco decided to test the theory that continental crust extends below the Seychelles Plateau by drilling three wells:

Reith Bank-1 (no seal present at top Karoo),

Owen Bank-1 (did not reach the objective)

and Seagull Shoals-1 (no depth closure identified in the post well mapping).

These wells were unfortunately spatially clustered together, just testing the extreme western corner of the platform area.

The Reith Bank-1 well drilled over 1900 m of non-marine intercalated sandstones and mudstones of inferred upper Triassic to Lower Jurassic age, this succession pertaining
to the Karoo Supergroup. The drilling of such considerable thicknesses of sedimentary rocks proved beyond doubt
that the Seychelles Plateau is underpinned by continental crust.

The Owen Bank-1 well penetrated a similar thickness of Cretaceous and Middle Jurassic mudstones and sandstones.
Finally, Seagull Shoals-1 drilled about 300 m of Karoo age sediments. Sands encountered at 2,734 - 2,737 m RT in this well have good visual porosity due to secondary porosity development via quartz and feldspar dissolution.

All wells failed to reach crystalline basement, and they did not encounter commercial quantities of oil. However, sidewall cores taken within the Karroo section at Reith Bank-1 yielded streaming cut fluorescence and bleeding beads of oil over a significant depth interval in excess of 630 m. A production test within the Karroo flowed water at a rate of 1,200 bbls per day with 0.7 ppm of benzene indicating the likely presence of hydrocarbons close by. The
healthy flow rate suggests reasonable permeability.

A fourth well, Constant Bank-1 (1995) was drilled to the
southeast by Enterprise but was TD after drilling 900 m of volcanics at a time when oil dipped to USD 9.0 a barrel.

A similar (400 m thick) layer of basalt, interpreted to be of the same age (Late Cretaceous/Early Tertiary), was drilled in the Owen Bank-1 well. Volcanics of this age also occur in Seagull Shoals-1, but are significantly thinner. Subsequent VSP work suggests that the volcanics in Constant Bank-1 were ~1270 m thick and that sediments akin to those found in the Amoco wells also exist in the East.

Approximately 24,000 kilometres of 2D seismic data was acquired over the Seychelles Plateau between 1980 and 1996. During this period of active exploration a number of airborne aeromagnetic surveys, marine gravity surveys, marine sniffer geochemical surveys and passive airborne UV fluorescence were also acquired.

Unfortunately, in the case of the seismic, there is no digital seismic database of migrated seismic records. Problems with archive field tapes and observer logs make reprocessing a major undertaking.

In many cases only old paper sections are available for scanning.

Equally frustrating is the fact that the majority of the acquisition is of 80�s vintage and data was acquired with short cables and low volume sources in almost all cases. Consequently, much of the existing seismic data is considered to be acquisition constrained.

There is no question that modern seismic data is required


----------



## Assasin (4 March 2011)

Cheers Agent,

currently 4.4 on huge volume and sellers drying up.

Could be a great ride long term.


----------



## Agentm (4 March 2011)

WHL Energy Limited  has recently completed the acquisition of 35 graticular blocks located in the Seychelles, off the east coast of Africa. The blocks are predominantly shallow to moderate depth and cover an area of 20,700km² (>5 million acres).

WHL will retain a 100% working interest over the blocks (4% farmout right to Austin Exploration Ltd). The Company is in the process of acquiring 7,000 line km of modern 2D seismic over previously identified leads and prospects prior to commencing a farmout process later in the year. 

The Seychelles government is also commencing a new licensing round in mid 2011 for some of its deepwater areas. This will coincide with the farmout process and may facilitate a transaction, in our view.

Historic Work Indicates Active Petroleum System

What little exploration activity that has occurred in the Seychelles was completed
in the 70s and 80s; however, the area contains many hydrocarbon seeps and three historic wells have encountered oil shows, proving the presence of an active petroleum system. Four wells have been drilled in the region using old seismic that is interpreted to be of poor to average quality. The three wells that had hydrocarbon shows were drilled off structure or did not reach target depth. Early analysis of the current seismic suggests that it is of significantly superior quality to the historic seismic. Processing should be complete in early Q2 2011. Remaining payment for the seismic of US$4.5m is due in tranches, with a final payment likely in Q4 2011.

Multi Billion Barrel Prospects and Leads Identified

Although much of the historic seismic is of average quality, several of the leads
and prospects mapped are enormous. The Beau Valon prospect has potential for
3 billion barrels of recoverable oil and several other leads have similar potential.
The upside multiple possible for WHL (on a post farmout basis) if even one of
these prospects is successful is far greater than that for any other listed company
on the ASX. This implies that the associated risk is far greater; however, the
historic work did not invalidate the regional story. 

On the contrary, there is significant evidence that indicates prospectivity. 

This was recently confirmed by independent experts, ISIS Petroleum Consultants. Recent East Africa Successes Likely to Increase Regional Interest

There have been several discoveries in the region recently, including three gas
discoveries by a joint venture between Ophir Energy Plc and BG Group off the coast of Tanzania and four gas discoveries and one oil discovery by Anadarko
Petroleum Corporation off the coast of Mozambique. 

In addition, TSX listed Black Marlin Plc, which has an East African asset portfolio, including acreage in the Seychelles, was recently acquired by Afren Plc for A$110m in a share deal in June 2010 (the shares are now worth A$175m).

Initiate with Speculative Buy  Price Target 10cps

Peers with this magnitude of speculative potential trade at significantly higher pre-drill valuations compared to WHLs current market capitalisation. Additional milestones such as volumetric estimates of potential from recent seismic and farmout execution should result in share price appreciation. The acreage is in the higher risk bracket as it is frontier; however, analysis of prospectivity has been confirmed by independent consultants. We are initiating on WHL Energy with a high conviction Speculative Buy and a 12-month price target of 10cps.


----------



## Slipperz (7 March 2011)

Certainly an interesting prospect. 

Those offshore wildcats are a costly business though. ADX and their billion barrel reservoir in the Med comes to mind.

And they'll need some cash from somewhere to pay for the seismics and the kitty is looking pretty close to empty.

I suppose if the seismics are good and they can corall a jvp it's game on and a drill for el dorado!


----------



## Agentm (9 March 2011)

i was looking at this one and actually entered into it a while ago..

it went on a massive pump and dump with the hartleys report, and i exited at its highs

too much volatility, and its a HC darling, which means its one i will trade in and out of between cap raisings and pumps. i think its a perfect stock to follow like gdn used to be..  but with a very compelling and huge upside potential and one that hc daytraders will make a fortune on for years to come..

so for now its on watch and a daytrader only for me..


----------



## Assasin (9 March 2011)

I also sold out yesterday at 4.4.
Once they started talking about wells costing $30m and they are at least 2 years away, and with a CR coming up, I thought it was time to grab profit and run.
Your right Agent, they sure are a passionate lot over at HC.


----------



## LeeTV (8 April 2011)

WHL placement to progress Seychelles


_8-April-11 by Staff Reporters_

Perth-based WHL Energy says its heavily oversubscribed $10 million share placement will provide the funds to progress its Seychelles oil and gas project towards farm-out and drilling.

WHL said the funds, raised through a placement to institutional and sophisticated investors at 3.2 cents per share, would be used to complete the Seychelles seismic acquisition program. 

The data interpreted from the acquisition would provide WHL crucial additional information to identify prospects suitable for drilling, the company said. 

WHL Energy's chief executive, David Rowbottam, said the interpretation of the new data would also be an important element in securing potential farm-in partnerts.

"The strong take-up of this share placement, which was very heavily overbid, is further good news for WHL Energy and its shareholders and demonstrates the significant investor and industry interest being received by WHL Energy for its highly prospective Seychelles oil and gas portfolio," Mr Rowbottam said.

"The placement follows close-on-the-heels of Monday's announcement that an independent report has confirmed the potential of 12 leads across 4 different plays in our highly prospective Seychelles exploration holdings."

An independent expert's report estimated that the Seychelles deposit has the potential to contain unrisked mean oil in place of between 166 million barrels and 5.44 billion barrels per lead.

At 10:05AM (WST) WHL shares had gained 11 per cent, to trade at 4 cents


----------



## Assasin (6 September 2011)

Anyone else interested in this one?
I've been in and out over the past 6 months but it may be gaining some traction now and getting closer to strategic events.
It's been ramped to death on HC making the thread a waste of time which makes it a great trading stock as has been written on this thread before.
Classic buy on rumour, sell on fact.


----------



## djhenry1981 (7 September 2011)

I've been in an out for a bit over the past few months, I'm in at .036 and now i'm intending to hold for the long term and see what happens with their drilling and farm outs.


----------



## LeeTV (28 September 2011)

djhenry1981 said:


> I've been in an out for a bit over the past few months, I'm in at .036 and now i'm intending to hold for the long term and see what happens with their drilling and farm outs.



Been in and out a few times myself. Good one to trade. Out again after todays little run and retrace. If it dips back to <= 4.3 will get back in, funds permitting. Drilling is still quite a way off yet. Farm out announcement will get things moving.


----------



## jbocker (28 October 2011)

Bought in on this a little while back. It reminded me of Hardman Resources which eventually got taken over. This company has morphed a fair bit.

I will wait till it edges up a little further, sell down enough to free carry the rest.
Actually been trying to do that with a few stocks. Still waiting on many (most) of them.


----------



## springhill (6 August 2012)

*Re: WHN - WHN Energy*

Now known as WHN Energy.

MC - $34m
SP - 2.8c
Shares - 1.2b
Options - 170m
Cash - $8.1m

*WHL ENERGY JUNE 2012
*• Awarded 100% of Exploration Permit VIC/P67 containing the La Bella gas field discovery (Otway Basin, Australia)
• Seychelles exploration acreage (100%) progressing
• Finalisation of sale of US assets allows focus on core strategy
• Appointment of highly experienced Chairman and Non-Executive Director

*Australia*
VIC/P67 – 100% (La Bella), Otway Basin, Offshore South East Australia
On 4 May 2012, the Company was formally awarded Exploration Permit VIC/P67 by the Commonwealth – Victoria Offshore Petroleum Joint Authority. VIC/P67 contains the La Bella gas field discovery and several other nearby gas prospects and leads. It is situated in close proximity to a number of commercial gas producing fields operated by Santos, Origin and BHP Billiton.
The now gazetted VIC/P67 (previously 2011 Australian Acreage Release block V11-2) lies in the offshore Otway Basin, approximately 200 km WSW of Melbourne off the Victorian coastline. WHL Energy holds 100% equity in the Exploration Permit.
The work program commitments consist of:
• Year 1 - 1000km Reprocessing of 1000km 2D seismic and studies
• Year 2 - 811 sq. km. 3D seismic acquisition, processing and studies
• Year 3 - Drill 2 exploration wells, acquire 650km of 2D seismic, processing and studies
The 3 year discretionary, secondary work program commitment consists of studies and a well in Year 5.

WA-460-P – 33.3%, Carnarvon Basin, Offshore West Australia (Palta Prospect)
As planned, minimal activities were undertaken in WA-460-P by the Operator, Strike Energy. The major work program obligation consists of a small 3D seismic survey, in 2014. The main activity in the block is monitoring the adjacent Shell operated block, where the Palta prospect will be drilled via the Palta-1 well. WHL Energy understands that the drilling of Palta-1 by Shell in the adjacent WA-384-P with the deep water rig Noble Clyde Boudreaux continues to be on schedule for later this year (2012). The Company looks forward to the drilling of this prospect by Shell which is interpreted to contain 2.5 TCF (100% basis) in WHL Energy’s permit WA-460-P.


*Seychelles Exploration – 100%*
Since the acquisition of the Seychelles acreage, the Company has received and hosted a number of large oil and gas companies as part of a farm-out campaign. This activity continues with the Company having ongoing discussions with multiple parties.
Despite strong interest from the oil and gas industry, the early farm-out campaign that was based on early stage geological and geophysical studies has not yet been concluded with a partner on suitable commercial terms.
WHL Energy continues to develop the prospectivity of the acreage and has undertaken considerable geological and geophysical studies to assist with optimising the potential areas for further seismic to be acquired and processed.

*New Ventures - Africa*
The Company has completed an internal review of the region and has high graded a number of areas of interest in both East and West Africa.
A range of opportunities were reviewed in the quarter, but were declined due to either technical or commercial reasons. The Company will continue to identify and review suitable opportunities.


----------



## jbocker (22 March 2013)

Trading Halt today.
Maybe News on on Shells Palta well?
Maybe a partner for Seychelles permits?
Maybe La Bella news?
maybe something new?

I need something, I have it in the March tipping comp!:


----------



## jimmyizgod (24 March 2013)

jbocker said:


> Trading Halt today.
> Maybe News on on Shells Palta well?
> Maybe a partner for Seychelles permits?
> Maybe La Bella news?
> ...




it's something on the Seychelles - says so in the trading halt.


----------



## System (2 March 2017)

On March 2nd, 2017, WHL Energy Limited (WHN) changed its name and ASX code to Quantify Technology Holdings Limited (QFY).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (17 December 2020)

*Quantify Technology Holdings Limited (QFY)* _is an Australia based company is focused on IoT smart home technology and services the home automation sector. They supplies and sells “qDevices" which replace standard power outlets and light switches, and can be controlled by voice, application and/or touch.            _

How are they doing, these last 5 years?  Not so well.....  but things are stirring
*Quantify Technology Holdings Limited (ASX:QFY)*_ has entered into a Binding Terms Sheet for the acquisition of 100% of the share capital of GSM Innovations Pty Ltd, a wholly owned subsidiary of Gerard Private Holdings (Finance) Pty Ltd. At the same time, it announced a share consolidation and $4m capital raise led by PAC Partners Securities Pty Ltd.  _
_ 
The Company is delighted to announce the acquisition of GSM-I and the capital raise completed on 11 December 2020. The Company now has 600,685,535 shares on issue, following the 25:2 consolidation, acquisition and capital raise.  Simon Gerard and Jordan Tentori have been appointed as Directors of the Company.  

*Beacon Lighting Group Ltd (BLX)* is a distributor of the GSM-I products and has invested in the capital raise. Perennial Value Management Ltd has also invested in the capital raise and becomes a substantial shareholder along with Gerard Private Holdings (Finance) Pty Ltd.  _

_Brett Savill, CEO of Quantify Technology comments:



We are excited to have the funding and partners in place to help the devices reach their full potential. This capital raise will help us accelerate growth across all our channels. I am also delighted to welcome Simon Gerard and Jordan Tentori to the board, along with the new employees. The acquisition of GSM-I is a real case of one plus one making three'.

Click to expand...


_

not sure if this graph since it listed is the real deal, but it does tell a story:


----------



## System (27 April 2021)

On April 27th, 2021, Quantify Technology Holdings Limited (QFY) changed its name and ASX code to ZIMI Limited (ZMM).


----------

